# Sun. 3-21



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

35 fow West of Kelleys, went 14 for 18, 3 FO's, had Big Ron & Mad Mojo for my crew and much laughter was had. Bandits & Flicker Shads were the ammo, 80-110' back unassisted, 2 oz (6' from lure) 45' back and 3 oz 25' back were the leads, o to1.4 mph was speed. Beautiful day on the lake.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Way to go rob


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Glad someone did good. Because I’m driving up tomorrow regardless. Too nice not to try it. One day sometimes makes a difference. Good luck.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the invite Rob. Had a great time with you and Greg. Have to do it again soon.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a fantastic day Rob. Beautiful day on the water and beautiful day to hang with two of the best fishermen I know!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## BILLY JOE 66 (Feb 20, 2017)

best report i have heard good job


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Good job and thanks for the report. Were their many boats over that way fishing?


----------



## Shake-n-Bake (Sep 16, 2011)

Where do you launch out of when fishing west of Kelley's. I am used to fishing near Cleveland. Thanks!


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Shake-n-Bake said:


> Where do you launch out of when fishing west of Kelley's. I am used to fishing near Cleveland. Thanks!


Mazuriks would be best and closest


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

maybe 20 boats max at any given time.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice talking to you today Rob-fishing only gonna get better as weather stabilizes.


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Seaturd said:


> 35 fow West of Kelleys, went 14 for 18, 3 FO's, had Big Ron & Mad Mojo for my crew and much laughter was had. Bandits & Flicker Shads were the ammo, 80-110' back unassisted, 2 oz (6' from lure) 45' back and 3 oz 25' back were the leads, o to1.4 mph was speed. Beautiful day on the lake.


Did you take any pictures


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

What don't believe me?


John Bryant Jr said:


> Did you take any pictures


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

This was taken about halfway thru...


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

They look better when you’re out catching them though!


----------

